
Russian Hackers Build Fake Skype, Signal, Pornhub Apps to Lure Victims - spking
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2019/07/russian-hackers-build-fake-skye-signal-pornhub-apps-lure-victims/158713/?oref=d-river
======
arpa
That's great, but what is the primary attack vector? Fake app store?
Interception of app store connections?

~~~
NikkiA
Quite a few people (especially non-english-speaking) download APKs from
websites to install, rather than using the play store, some areas may even be
blocked from the play store because of various US policies.

I've also had to use such a site in the past when using 'free wifi' that
blocked app stores to try and minimise bandwidth 'leeches'

